# Lise's Big Day



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Has finally arrived!!! Wow! I'll bet it felt like the day would never come, but now it is here. Just wanted to let you know I was thinking of you, and can't wait to see the first puppy pics. 
-- Eileen


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Eileen beat me. Wow posted @1:10 AM, no wonder! Same sentiments - Lise, this is the first day of your life w/Ted. Mark it on the calendar, shout it to the rooftops, Ted's coming home!!! Can't wait to hear your comments the next few days. Hope yours are as good as mine have been.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Aw you guys brought a little tear to my eye:Cry: Sooo sweet of you guys to post this. I was up all night looking at the clock! I have to work until noon, as if I will be able to concentrate, then off we go. My heart is racing already. I packed Ted's travelling bag with everything yesterday and probably way too much stuff. Better safe than sorry. Its going to be 31 degrees celcius here which translates to really friggin hot in farenheit! Will pack all 3 (eekkkk) of us some water and his little collapsible bowl and some treats so he thinks I am the best ever! I will try to post some pics this evening!! Thanks guys, you are the best:grouphug:


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Good Luck today Lise! I hope you aren't sorry you didn't get a good nights sleep last night-that was your last chance. lol!

I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Yeah, Sparkle, I beat you because I am on the West Coast U.S. so it was only 10:10 PM the night before, that is my secret. :biggrin1: Well, we all know how excited lise has been, so I just wanted to get my well wishes in before I forgot. I don't know what time zone she's in, but might be picking him up just about now. Woo hoo!!!
-- Eileen


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Wooooo-hooooooo!!! SO excited for you and Ted!!!
Don't forget to bring some towels or wet wipes "in case of" and your CAMERA!!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Can't wait to see pictures of the big homecoming!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

:drum:opcorn: Waiting...


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Carefulove said:


> :drum:opcorn: Waiting...


DITTO!!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Lookinf for alot of pics of Ted.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

:couch2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Here, Ted.... HERE Ted...:biggrin1:


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*Ted home*

my right hand is in his crate so typing will be short


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

OH HOW CUTE! 

How much does he weigh?


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Awww...love the b&w! He looks tired but happy! Hope y'all have a good night...


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

He's adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

:canada:Finally he's yours.


----------



## wendylee (May 28, 2012)

So sweet, congratulations.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Hi Ted, welcome home. You are such a cutie!
-- Eileen


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

AAAWWWW!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my goodness, he is SO tiny!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

He is the cutest ever! Welcome home Ted!!!!


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

What a sweetie! Enjoy every minute!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*weight*



angiern2004 said:


> OH HOW CUTE!
> 
> How much does he weigh?


You mean I can put him down long enough to find out??ound:


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Lol


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Tell us how the ride home and the first night went when you have a minute!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Ride home was fine. The breeder told me to put newspaper at my feet and sure enough Ted whined, I put him down on it and he peed!! First party in the car! 
My hubby hates airconditioning but I convinced him to put it on! Ted settled down pretty quick after the car cooled down. No throwing up
He is eating and drinking although he likes to drink, then play in his water. So cute
Last night was pretty much a pee break every 3 hours but he slept in his crate beside me on the couch! We were up at 5am:faint:
Wouldn't trade a minute tho!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

I think he weighs somewhere around 3 lbs. I sat him on the scae and it didnt move! lol So I did the old weigh me with and without and it looked almost a 3 lb difference


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

how exciting!!!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

So cute... Have fun !!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Aww, Lise. So precious! I'm sure you're up & busy this morning playing w/Ted. How's he doing? I'm jealous - no throwing up on the car ride!! I know you're not going to have much online time, but keep us updated every chance you get! I'm so happy for you that Ted's finally home!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*Snoozing*



Sparkle said:


> Aww, Lise. So precious! I'm sure you're up & busy this morning playing w/Ted. How's he doing? I'm jealous - no throwing up on the car ride!! I know you're not going to have much online time, but keep us updated every chance you get! I'm so happy for you that Ted's finally home!


He is snoozing now, just want to thank everyone for their encouragement. Awesome!! Ted had a parasite in his stool sample so he is on meds but otherwise he is happy and alert and eating and peeing and pooing. He is very smart. Trained on pee pad, his only mistakes were mine! Doesnt quite get the pooing on peepad yet! (not called a poo pad is it?)
Because he is on meds I am going to wait for the next training session at the end of July. Dont want to infect anyone elses pups. We will easily be able to do some training here ourselves in the mean time! He is just a lovely dog!
My breeder had all the paperwork for both him and his parents and the guarantee and his microchip record and about 20 articles, and the Vet record for Ted himself, plus the pedigrees for both of his parents.I signed the agreement for the breeder including the non breeding which of course is very important! So much paperwork to go through!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Good stuff. When you come down to earth, give us more. LOL


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Ah so sweet. Ted looks like he is adjusting well sound asleep in his x pin


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats with little Ted, glad your ride home and time home so far have been somewhat uneventful. He is very cute, enjoy this time it goes very fast!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Second night and Ted slept the whole night in his pen alone! Preferred the tiled floor to the crate as its cooler! He slept in til 5:15:whoo: Yesterday he had many more restful naps in his pen which I think lead to a restful night. My worst problem is going to get him to poo on his pad!


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Awww! So dear and cute! I send kisses to those sweet sleeping paw pads!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Even though Joanna said better he not be on the lawn til his next shots, hubby woke up with him this morning and brought him out on the lawn to play. Already Ted is preferring to "go" outside than in!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Aww, what a cutie!!!


----------

